# Thurs Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well looked like the winds were going to cooperate, so my better half rolled my butt out of bed at 5 and we loaded up the Tub-Boat and headed out. The North breeze was nice and pretty calm. We got to the pass and as usual the bait was piled up on that drop off along the tide line. I didn't bother with the cast net they were deep, Sigs and Spanish Sardines mix, bouncing the lead off the bottom with a #4 green sabiki. So we headed out to the spot and on the way out there was huge school of Spanish Sardines one after the other so I had to stop and get more. Then once we got to the spot we limited out pretty quick, not bad size (smallest was 19") they will eat good. Then we tried to get an Almaco but ended having a ok size AJ hit my better halfs line, took a pic and threw it back, I didn't even measure it. Was a short trip but a nice ride back home. 

8 miles out.
68' of water.
83 water temp.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice productive trip!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

nice fish!


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice trip. How are you hooking those sardines? I have a hard time keeping them on the hook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kylo1597 said:


> Nice trip. How are you hooking those sardines? I have a hard time keeping them on the hook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thx, I go up through the bottom of the jaw and right between the eyes on the top or I hook them in the back top near the tail where its bony to make him run from the boat. They are good baits but I hate the scales all over my reels. lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job Charlie.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Wham bam ! :thumbup: Looks like it was a nice day to go bottom bouncing ! I knew that it would be !!!! I had a chance to go with a buddy of mine today and I had to decline ,but I sure wanted to go ! I just had to many irons in the fire today. I'm glad to see that you got'em !


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Great post and information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet the ole lady liked hanging a reef donkey!!! Glad ya'll had a good time!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a real nice day..what did the water look like on opening day it was very dirty has it cleaned up any or still pretty dirty ? :thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

how2fish said:


> Congrats looks like a real nice day..what did the water look like on opening day it was very dirty has it cleaned up any or still pretty dirty ? :thumbup:





You could tell where the tide line was for sure, once you get past the tide line it cleans up pretty fast. Down the beach a little getting into the pods of bait it was pretty clear, you could see your Sabiki lighting up pretty deep.


Thanks for the comments everyone, we both had a blast and was a relaxing day.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> Well looked like the winds were going to cooperate, so my better half rolled my butt out of bed at 5 and we loaded up the Tub-Boat and headed out. The North breeze was nice and pretty calm. We got to the pass and as usual the bait was piled up on that drop off along the tide line. I didn't bother with the cast net they were deep, Sigs and Spanish Sardines mix, bouncing the lead off the bottom with a #4 green sabiki. So we headed out to the spot and on the way out there was huge school of Spanish Sardines one after the other so I had to stop and get more. Then once we got to the spot we limited out pretty quick, not bad size (smallest was 19") they will eat good. Then we tried to get an Almaco but ended having a ok size AJ hit my better halfs line, took a pic and threw it back, I didn't even measure it. Was a short trip but a nice ride back home.
> 
> 8 miles out.
> 68' of water.
> 83 water temp.


you sir are a serious fisherman getting up that dam early, looks like you Guys had a good time, wish I was there.

I wouldn't know what a tide line is if I was looking right at it.
the first image is that bait being eaten or is that what the tide line looks like.

I do know currents & low and high tides schedules from shore but not out to sea also can recognize the blue water. 

this weekend the water is supposed to be 91* is that to hot for the fish or do they just swim deeper to cooler waters?

also concerned about over heating the engine, I'm usually cruising kindof fast mite be a god idea to slow down because of the heated water? STB


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The first pic is just the bait at the top of the water that looks like rain and yes the the fish under (spanish, kings, bonitos...) them are going after them. 

The tide line it pretty easy to spot even to the novice eye, it's a definite line in the water that separates the bay water from gulf water, usually leaving debris along the line (leaves, trash, foam..) and a color change of brownish bay water to cleaner green gulf water. This is where a lot of bait will congregate.

You can get tide charts *HERE.*

I like fishing incoming tides to where high tide is around the range of 8am to 11am so that puts the maximum bait around the pass on the shallow bars, buoys and the mass depending on where drifts that day. 

I go by the water temp reading on my bottom machine, I wouldn't worry about engine overheating, unless the impeller shreds or you run over a plastic bag. Normal operating temp is 175 to 185 so even if its 91 in the gulf that is still a ton cooler.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job Charlie!


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> The first pic is just the bait at the top of the water that looks like rain and yes the the fish under (spanish, kings, bonitos...) them are going after them.
> 
> The tide line it pretty easy to spot even to the novice eye, it's a definite line in the water that separates the bay water from gulf water, usually leaving debris along the line (leaves, trash, foam..) and a color change of brownish bay water to cleaner green gulf water. This is where a lot of bait will congregate.
> 
> ...


excellent infor that I can use thanks for sharing the knowledge.


edit: if I run over a plastic bag will it clog the cooling where no water is peaing out I thought it would just wrap around the prop shaft.

STB


----------

